# I just heard...  A great friend and member is gone...



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2022)

I don't know more than this...  Kevin AKA Foamheart passed away after a battle with cancer... 

Kevin my friend, you will be missed...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringer (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 18, 2022)

That's sad news, Dave.  Prayers to his Family.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 18, 2022)

That's a shock.  Prayers go out to his family.  He helped me out several times.  Pop will be there with him.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 18, 2022)

No, No!  This cannot be true!  Please no!  

Thank you my friend for everything, I will miss our chats and just BS’ing with you!  You will never know how much your friendship meant to me!  

I love you my brother, 

Rest In Peace!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2022)

Sad news. Thanks for letting us know. R.I.P. Kevin. Big contributor to this site....gone.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear this, R.I.P. Kevin


----------



## normanaj (Mar 18, 2022)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2022)

That's a shame . Be at peace Kevin .


----------



## radioguy (Mar 18, 2022)

Peace to Kevin and his family.  He will be missed

RG


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 18, 2022)

Very sad news to hear.  I didn't know him as well as some of you but he was always nice, helpful and had great posts and brought a lot to this community.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 18, 2022)

daveomak said:


> I don't know more than this...  Kevin AKA Foamheart passed away after a battle with cancer...
> 
> Kevin my friend, you will be missed...



I'm sorry to hear this.
Kevin/Foamheart was a great member and I had many awesome exchanges with him and I learned a ton from him. I also enjoyed the stories he would share and how it connected with so many of us.

He will be missed, but I think he is probably yuckin it up right now smoking something good in a better place.  That makes me smile :)


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2022)

Yes he will be missed. I'll miss his own style of posting and his sense of humor and humility.
I still have Cajun and Andouille sausage mixes he sent me.
RIP Kevin....


----------



## schlotz (Mar 18, 2022)

RIP Kevin. We miss you.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 18, 2022)

Do, I am so sorry to hear about Kevin, he had some great posts and tips for all of us. Years ago he sent me a few batches of sausage seasoning, NOLA Andouille and Cajun Red hot, they were incredible ! RIP Kevin.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## sandyut (Mar 18, 2022)

Very sad news.  Condolences and prayers to his family.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 18, 2022)

R.I.P Kevin. Condolences and prayers sent. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh My God!
I never saw this one coming.  RIP Foamy, my Brother.
You will be severely missed by so many. We love you.
Prayers to his friends & family.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh my God Dave. That is horrible. He has been here forever and will be missed....greatly.

Robert


----------



## xray (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m sorry to hear this, Kevin was one of a kind and had such a great sense of humor when posting. He will be missed.

RIP.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 18, 2022)

Another sad day, I enjoyed his posts and help with a few of my cooks and preserves

RIP, Kevin, prayers to family and friends

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 18, 2022)

Best wishes for his family! I didn't know him that well but still learned from him. I  loved reading his posts! Would have loved to meet him in person. 

RIP Foamheart!
Ryan


----------



## motocrash (Mar 18, 2022)

Dang, this saddens me. Condolences to his family, isn't 

 bdskelly
 kin to him...
Funny stories, "fine china", "store bought teeth" and the beautiful color he could get on anything he smoked!
He's probably sitting next to our recently departed and telling a joke  -So a Coonass, a Chef, and a Butcher walk into a bar -  
Kevin, you will be dearly missed.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, RIP Kevin.

Chris


----------



## ronf (Mar 18, 2022)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2022)

Dang. He will be missed.  He was a great guy and would help anyone.  His humor was different but great.  Foam if you can read this up there, we and dozer will miss you


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 18, 2022)

Devastating news. A great personality. RIP Kevin. Prayers and condolences to all his family and his friends here. 

Ray


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 18, 2022)

Didn't know him but always enjoyed reading his post. 
Prayers for peace and comfort for his family. 

Keith


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 18, 2022)

Truly a great person. Thoughts and Prayers to Family and Friends 
RIP  Kevin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2022)

NO WAYYY...  ANOTHER great has left us... Prayers go out to all that knew him... 

To those with the power...  I think we need a "Remember The Member" page...  Make it so when you click on the members name it takes you to their profile ...  Also make it a locked page so no reply's can be made...


----------



## mosparky (Mar 18, 2022)

Shock and Heartbreak. I truly enjoyed his post and cooks. Few knew southern comfort food as he did. My journey down this path would not be the same without the guidance and advice  gleamed from his post.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 18, 2022)

Kevin was a great mentor and a friend. This is hard for me. Last chat he said he had a very full and happy life and he was at peace. I’m sure he’s cooking some amazing food for his shipmates on eternal patrol. RIP.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 18, 2022)

Sad, sad, sad....    R.I.P. Kevin....


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. So much loss it seems lately. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 18, 2022)

Prayers for all with loss."
"Thy will be done" is my universal prayer. Yeah, not often the outcome we want, but we don't hold the reins.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh man, I thought I heard something yesterday about this. He was a heck of a nice guy. He will be greatly missed here. RIP.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 19, 2022)

My prayers for his family & friends. Sad news.


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2022)

I am so sorry to read this Prayers to his family.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh my goodness!
Never saw this coming!
RIP Kevin!
Sure gonna miss you!
Al


----------



## nimrod (Mar 19, 2022)

Sad news. My condolences to his family.
Craig


----------



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2022)

WOAH.  I thought I saw something about this on my phone.  Godspeed Kevin!  Thoughts and prayers to your family.  

IMO Kevin had some of the most gorgeous birds with the best color I EVER saw and the man was generous enough to share how he did it:  a little old pink clip on fan.  Yep, was one funny dude too.  Another great member I will sorely miss.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 19, 2022)

RIP Kevin.  
Another great member who will be sorely missed.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 19, 2022)

foamheart
. . .Rest in Peace My Friend.

I for one will miss you dearly.

Pops and 

 chef jimmyj
  can show you around. . .Please give them our regards,

John


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 19, 2022)

Kevin 

 foamheart
  Peace be with you Chef.
Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 20, 2022)

He was a crusty ole fella but will be sorely missed. Let the smoke roll thin and blue for him this weekend.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 21, 2022)

R.I.P.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2022)

Damn.  This is the first I've heard about this--I was living out in the bush at Winter Log Haul Camp when Kevin passed.
I'll really miss you, Old Friend.  So very sad to hear this.
Belated prayers sent for you and your family.
Gary


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Apr 3, 2022)

Just seeing this. Will certainly be missed...


----------

